# Seeking Artist good at pokemon comic.



## Rahim Allah-Dowd (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm interested in seeing my fanfics turn into comics. Please post if your interested. Will pay.


----------



## pupsicle-c (Aug 19, 2018)

You should post this in the Art Sales & Auctions forum, as you'll have a better chance of finding an artist there! (Also, you should probably be a little more specific, detail-wise, as it'd help more artists find you.)


----------

